# Mucurmycisus: Covid complication in India



## Sunny (May 9, 2021)

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-57027829


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

Well that's pretty terrifying.   (This emoticon is supposed to have clenched teeth - definitely not a smile.  Just pointing that out.)


----------



## Becky1951 (May 9, 2021)

I read that this morning, it seems to have a connection to the environment, which might explain it not being so well known or happening in other areas.


----------



## Irwin (May 9, 2021)

Yikes! Glad I'm immunized!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 9, 2021)

It says "Doctor believe mucormycosis, which has an overall mortality rate of 50%, may be being triggered by the use of steroids, a life-saving treatment for severe and critically ill Covid-19 patients....

"Steroids reduce inflammation in the lungs for Covid-19 and appear to help stop some of the damage that can happen when the body's immune system goes into overdrive to fight off coronavirus. But they also reduce immunity and push up blood sugar levels in both diabetics and non-diabetic Covid-19 patients."

So the bad guy isn't covid, per se, but the use of steroids in the treatment of covid, especially if the patient's immune system is compromised.


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2021)

Do they use steroids more in India than in other places?  If so, you probably have a point, Murrmurr.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 9, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Do they use steroids more in India than in other places?  If so, you probably have a point, Murrmurr.


I was just quoting the article. It doesn't explain why this problem isn't widely reported in other areas.
It's kinda weird.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 9, 2021)

"Mucormycosis is a very rare infection. It is caused by exposure to mucor mould which is commonly found in soil, plants, manure, and decaying fruits and vegetables. "It is ubiquitous and found in soil and air and even in the nose and mucus of healthy people," says Dr Nair."

Maybe there is more mucor mould in the areas where those people live or work?


----------



## Murrmurr (May 9, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "Mucormycosis is a very rare infection. It is caused by exposure to mucor mould which is commonly found in soil, plants, manure, and decaying fruits and vegetables. "It is ubiquitous and found in soil and air and even in the nose and mucus of healthy people," says Dr Nair."
> 
> Maybe there is more mucor mould in the areas where those people live or work?


Maybe.

The fungi that cause mucormycosis are common in the environment, though. Most people who get very sick from it have an immune deficiency. But maybe this particular hospital has decaying walls or something. (I think it only mentioned one hosp, but I could be wrong)


----------



## Don M. (May 9, 2021)

Given the sorry state of Health Care in India, and much of the massive population living in crowded unsanitary conditions, it's not surprising that India is seeing such added "side effects" of this virus.  I doubt that India even has the means of accurately tracking just how many of its people are really becoming ill and/or dying.  They are even running out of wood to cremate the dead.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 10, 2021)

New record set on 5/09 in India 440,000 new infections in one day. How many did not get checked on that day?


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> New record set on 5/09 in India 440,000 new infections in one day. How many did not get checked on that day?


That's what I wonder, as well.


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Let's just hope that this nightmarish scenario doesn't spread to other parts of the world. It sounds even worse than the Covid infection itself (though it sounds like Covid is often, or usually, involved).


----------

